# sending large amount of money to UK



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi, has anyone sent a reasonably large amount of money to the uk, ie say 200K dirhams, how did you do it? the daily transfer limit with hsbc seems to be 24K only.. confused.


----------



## Nicko1281 (Jun 27, 2011)

hi steve

I use a friend of mine , who is a currency broker at home,do not use the banks they will crucify you.pm me and ill give you his details if that helps


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Be careful with the exchange rate and the fees that HSBC charge, I send money home each month, though not 200k, I find the best rate and cheapest fee is using Al Rostamani Exchange. They have a branch in MOE near the Cinema but I have no idea what their transfer limit is.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Listen........

Put it all in small denomination notes in a black breifcase, and i'll meet you at the 4th bench from gate 3 in Safa park at 8.30 sharp this evening. The codeword will be "Sparrow". I'll have a black briefcase with me, with a reciept in it. We'll exchange passwords, and cases, but not names. Deal?


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Hi, has anyone sent a reasonably large amount of money to the uk, ie say 200K dirhams, how did you do it? the daily transfer limit with hsbc seems to be 24K only.. confused.


The limit for money transfer at HSBC is around 160k. I don´t know what the fees are for international transfer, for domestic it is 40AED.
BTW: if you send AED to your home bank, then the exchange rate is calculated from that bank not HSBC!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't use the banks - I have pm'd you a link xx


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks a lot all.. will look into it...

jimbo... i only know gate 2, but it would be better if i just leave it there for you.....


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

p.s nicko, wont let me pm you...


----------



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

Check Rational FX website, UK company. I have used their services regularly.


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Give me the money I will invite all the members to las vigas and I will deliver the rest if there well be some


----------



## clean slate (Aug 25, 2011)

Do not make exchanges though Banks. Use exchange offices which you can find in every mall. I used Al Ansary Exchange which I find have reasonable rates. You may want to shop around before making the transfer to negotiate a good rate. I don't think exchange offices have tenser limit but you may have maximum withdrawal limit set by your bank.


----------

